

Protocol Buffers 3.0 - tosh
https://github.com/google/protobuf/releases

======
ggchappell
Somebody needs to put some work in on the README here. I read it. I still do
not know what this is, or why I might be interested in it.

Apparently it facilitates some kind of communication?? (And it supports a
number of programming languages -- I got that part.)

------
fleetfox
I don't know much about the topic, but what would be a reason to choose
protobuff over cap'nproto now days?

